
Hospital PC started to update leaving patient in Anesthesia for 1 hour longer - breitling
https://translate.google.ca/translate?sl=no&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nrk.no%2Fostfold%2Fsykehuset-matte-avbryte-narkose-fordi-pc-ble-oppdatert-1.14206040&edit-text=
======
anonlastname
Something tells me that softwsre was windows.....

